

Steve Jobs and the Xerox Star demo - nickb
http://webpages.charter.net/allanms/2004/06/notes-towards-memoirs-of-bit-player.html

======
portLAN
Why would Steve Jobs be freaking in 1981 when he already saw it back in 1979?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xerox_Star>

Also Folklore.Org says the same thing:
[http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story...](http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Busy_Being_Born.txt)

 _"This is obviously the biggest single jump in the entire set of photographs,
and the place where I most wish that Bill had dated them. It's tempting to say
that the change was caused by the famous Xerox PARC visit, which took place in
mid-December 1979, but Bill thinks that the windows predated that, although he
can't say for sure."_

~~~
staunch
Maybe because he knew how far away his Mac launch was and it made him nervous
to have the Star out there already.

~~~
portLAN
With that price tag?

 _"Although a single unit sold for $16,000, a typical office would have to
purchase at least 2 or 3 machines along with a file server and a print server.
Dropping $50,000 to $100,000 for a complete installation was not an easy
sell."_

